# 2007 National Rally In Branson



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

I was just wondering, I don't see very many people RSVPing to the 2007 National Rally in Branson, so thought I would get this thread back to the top as a reminder. Are we not going to have very many attending after all?







Here is the RSVP link, in case anybody needs it: 2007 National Rally in Branson


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We will probably come, as it is only about 4 hours away.

But, I don't know what I am going to do next week, much less a year from now, so I am hesitant to commit. I'm sure as the date approaches, more will be interested.

So put me down for a definite maybe.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> We will probably come, as it is only about 4 hours away.
> 
> But, I don't know what I am going to do next week, much less a year from now, so I am hesitant to commit. I'm sure as the date approaches, more will be interested.
> 
> So put me down for a definite maybe.


Unfortunately, if we don't have 10 Outbackers that want to put the deposit in *sooner* , rather than later (pun intended)







, we won't have a rally.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

7th Heaven What is the drop dead due date that you need our information? We are going to attend. The problem is the dates, as far as planning. We are not sure if we will be their for the first part or come in the middle and stay for the 4th of July.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We are attending the Rally at Zion. Wish we could do two, but I only have 3 weeks of vacation a year.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Let's keep this going. I would hate to see this National Rally fail.

My family will probably arrive toward the end, around June 27th-June 28th and stay through July 5th.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish we could attend. However, 1100 miles of traveling (one way) is just not in the cards for us.

It's not the money, it's the time on the road. To make that trip in two days is tough. And to take three days each way makes for a very short vacation.

Dan


----------

